# Sipp steam engine



## myrickman (Jul 5, 2009)

Any one have pictures of a Sipp steam engine? This one is a side crank model about 20" long. I am looking for a picture of the cover plate which is an "L" shaped affair which is attached to the cylinder. Hope to post pix of it as work progresses- very rusty now....


----------



## myrickman (Sep 13, 2009)

Finished over the weekend. Had to turn the flywheel down a bit to get pits out. The con rod gives you an idea of how rusty it was. Glad I prick-marked everything when I disassembled it. Ran it on air- nice after the steam valve was adjusted. The lagging cover is hammered copper with a logo S-L-High- probably a high school project???


----------



## joe d (Sep 13, 2009)

Myrickman:

Well now, that sure turned out nice! Any idea of it's history?

Cheers, Joe


----------



## JimN (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice engine, and very different steam chest cover. Congrats


----------



## dparker (Sep 14, 2009)

Myrickman: That is one fine looking piece of machinery. I think you did a great job of building it. Would like to know some of the history of it if you have any.
don


----------



## myrickman (Sep 14, 2009)

The Sipp was a model Corliss steam engine available as a kit around the turn of the century. If you search the old Popular Mechanics on Google Books- ads for them show up. This picture came from a book by Collins , "The Boy's Book of Engine Building" circa 1918 and appears as an appendix. All I did was restore the engine to its former condition- it sat in a barn for something like 30-40 years. I would love to know who originally did the work- what is LS or SL high?? I saw a smaller version at an engine show this summer with a cast brass lagging cover. Still, at some point, I need to replace the 7/16 stainless bolts with 3/8 high-crown stainless bolts to look authentic- but I was out of 3/8 hex. The Sipp was made in Paterson NJ- they also made small gas engines. Also here is a picture of a vertical they made. Check out the steam chest on it


----------



## joe d (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice stuff, Myrickman.

Thanks for the info. I really like seeing the old stuff brought back to life.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Quickj (Sep 20, 2009)

I do have a copy of a Sipp catalog around here somewhere. If anyone is still interested, I can scan it and save it as a PDF so it can be downloaded.

Someone is going to have to tell me where is the appropriate area of this forum to house an upload. I am a noob and haven't spent to much time exploring the whole site yet. I am guessing I can upload somewhere and link the file to a post in this thread?


----------



## myrickman (Sep 21, 2009)

Gosh I''d like to have a scanned copy. I PM'ed you with an email address.
 Looks like you can also post to the downloads/uploads in pdf format.


----------



## Quickj (Sep 21, 2009)

I have posted a scanned copy of an early 1900's Sipp engine catalog to the Downloads and Uploads section.

Amazing what $5.00 would buy 110 years ago.

Enjoy

James Quick


----------



## steamtoys (Sep 11, 2011)

Pictures of Sipp Engine and Boiler I just acquried !! Does need some parts, would like a boiler door. Purchased Sat. 10th 2011

Ron


----------

